# L.A. Area Mossy Caravan



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey guys, I figured just like for the Nissan Meet, we should have a little mini-meet before driving down to Mossy. Anyone got any suggestions for where we should meet up. As everyone already knows, my suggestion is always any in-n-out, but its pretty much open.

Also, lets do the list like last time, but this time I'm not bummin rides hopefully.

1.VodKA (Boris)


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey boris what about the sameplace as last time you know the target in norwalk


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

That's ok, I guess. It wasn't bad or anything. However, I still want to leave it open for better ideas,as that was a compromise


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

cool i hear ya


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Any more ideas? Come on, just throw out an idea, even if you think its stupid, but not that stupid


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I had a multi-staged idea that I wanted to throw out. This idea consists of the 805 guys meeting up, stopping off quickly to meet the 818 people, then meeting up the la and surrounding areas people in the final pre-meet location. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think that norwalk place is fine with me.....the parking lot was big enough, as long as that location is not out of the way to go to mossy.....its fine with me(except it was hotter than hell)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

give more ideas

norwalk seems good to me

also the west covina target parking lot seems fine as well.

MORE IDEAS PEEPS !


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

When I get some free time tonight, I'm gonna take out a map and try to find if the place is on the way to both the OC meet up place, as well as Mossy.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The list of confirmed people would also be nice to start up again.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

OFFICIAL LIST

1.AjRaCeR805(AJ)
2.VODKA(BORIS)
3.LIUSPEED(ESHEI)
4.NISMOPRINCESS(80%)


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

80% sure I'm going


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn i remember last meet we had, we had like 30+ppl, wheres everyone at now? lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *80% sure I'm going  *


80% is better than 0% like last time  (i'll add your name to the list for now to make it seem like we have more ppl)


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *80% is better than 0% like last time  (i'll add your name to the list for now to make it seem like we have more ppl) *


Hey, come on guys, its pretty bad when we have to artificially inflate the list. Its time for us la area people to unite for this great car show and make it the best one ever (which means better than last year, and last year was damn good.)

P.S. This is just a generalized statement meant to rally, not saying that princess is gonna flake or anything demeaning towards her


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

75% i'm going


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

im trying to go guys. I need to get the day off from work that saturday. A co-worker is going to the Inland Invasion and getting the day off. So it will be hard to find somebody else to cover for the same day! Uggg


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *80% is better than 0% like last time  (i'll add your name to the list for now to make it seem like we have more ppl) *


lol I went to the L.A. Pre-meet I just didn't make it to the biggie


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *lol I went to the L.A. Pre-meet I just didn't make it to the biggie  *


To paraphrase the great Philosopher Stifler
"Ma'am, you don't give up at halftime. You don't score until you score"  


J/k, but I do hope to see you take the full trip to mossy Princess.

Oh yeah, most important part. It would be a good idea for the big, combo LA meet to happen somewhere around the 405, since thats the way that we would take to the Irvine Spectrum. For the 805 and 818 meet up, I would suggest the in-n-out at:
4444 van nuys blvd. Sherman Oaks, CA 91403, since its right where the 101 and 405 cross. From there on, my knowledge of the area is pretty limited, so I'll let you LA guys around the area throw out an idea of where to meet up by the 405.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey dont forget to count me in lol 
im always up for an event tell me when where and im there


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok guys, rsenal suggested a location by IKEA in carson for the LA meet, which is right off the 405. He will post more info later, but as so far, the place seems pretty good 2 me.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dude, any place is fine, as long as its on the way and everyone is happy with it......so no one has to backtrack


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

vodKA said:


> *Hey, come on guys, its pretty bad when we have to artificially inflate the list. Its time for us la area people to unite for this great car show and make it the best one ever (which means better than last year, and last year was damn good.)
> 
> P.S. This is just a generalized statement meant to rally, not saying that princess is gonna flake or anything demeaning towards her  *


kick back socrates


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I skimmed through. When's this at? Same day as Mossy? Or a day before?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

And as far as place... as long as I don't have to bring my gun, it's cool!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Also, if this is a caravan thingy... then Sam has something going on also leaving from the Irvine Spectrum. That might be an easier place for everyone to meet, or you could drive down here. Don't know if it makes much sense for me to go north, then south again...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *I skimmed through. When's this at? Same day as Mossy? Or a day before? *


its a caravan meet, all nissan peeps meet up and drive all together to the actual mossy show.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Also, if this is a caravan thingy... then Sam has something going on also leaving from the Irvine Spectrum. That might be an easier place for everyone to meet, or you could drive down here. Don't know if it makes much sense for me to go north, then south again...  *


Jason, if you want, you can go straight to the Irvine part of the meet and we will all be there. This is a thing for the LA/805 people to just meet up and kick it for a bit. If this location is inconvenient for anyone, they won't lose out on anything by just meeting at the spectrum. However, as I said b4, the more the merrier.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah cus if we meet at the carson mall by ikea then its a strait shot for all of us there to go to the spectrum and meet up with the oc peeps but for you guys form the coming from the 805 it will be just a rest stop for you guys and then we can go from there how does that sound .


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

post the exact address to the location so ppl can mapquest it


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah ill post it in about 1 hour from now


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok so here is the address:
20700 avalon blvd
carson CA 90746

and its the carson mall so thats were we are going to meet up for the caravan


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

So guys (and ladies,) at what time do you want to have the 818-805 meet and the subsequent large meet at the carson mall?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm not familiar with the carson area but it sounds good to me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nismo princess are u acutally gonna come?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lol yeah  
I went to the mini meet the last time but you didn't go


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *lol yeah
> I went to the mini meet the last time but you didn't go *


yea he did 

but he was a loser and showed up last minute....lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

shut up albert


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *shut up albert *


 For once, Albert has a point. 

What time are you guys meeting at the Carson Mall? If you guys are up for it, we should all cruise down there together, so then everyone meets up at the Spectrum, and then rolls out down there in a caravan to Mossy, showing total nissan ownage of the freeway.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah i was thinking around 10 am or 11 am what do you guys think. is it enought time for everyone or should we do it earlier or later lets us here what you opinion is.

P.S. Hopefully ill have my nx brake upgrade by then lol


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd say earlier...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *For once, Albert has a point.
> *



for once?! damn u sam, i'm gonna sock u at mossy, then im gonna go to best buy and steal stuff....lol


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

hey albert u still going


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How about a 626/562 mini meet?? Around same location as the mini meet for the nissan meet?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Lisa said:


> *hey albert u still going *


yup yup


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok so were going to do it at 9pm at the carson mall by ikea ok so everyone get their map form map quest and ill see all you there


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Alrighty, if thats so, then we'll meet up at in-n-out (818 and 805 peeps) between 8 and 8:15. Don't be late


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys are going to be the stragglers again? 8-8:15 is when the caravan from Irvine is leaving ...


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok so were going to meet up at the carson mall at 7:00 am in the parking lot so we have enough time to roll to irvine and meet up with the oc folx and then too mossy how does that sound then.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Alrighty, then 6:15 at in-n-out


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Works for me....now we've just got to get Liu up that early.  hehehehehe


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey sam thats your job not mine lol
just make his car alarm go off he will get up lol


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Its not fully installed yet.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

ok so we will get him drunk park his car at the spectrum and leave him inside asleep lol


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

He doesn't drink, so we're gonna hafta slip a rufee into his soda


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hmmmm 

oh i got it lets just nock his ass out and stuff him in his car J/K lol

no lets just all call him at 5:30 and then a 6:00 and at 6:30 so that way we can make sure he is up. 

whos up for it i know i am anyone else


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Eshei, you're going down  ..............









Or getting up, same difference


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

rsenal200sx said:


> *hmmmm
> 
> oh i got it lets just nock his ass out and stuff him in his car J/K lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, hopefully your brakes will be working on Saturday...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, we'll tie him up and throw his ass in the back seat, while Jason and I start hot-lapping the spectrum in his car


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey im down for that and my brakes will be operational for that day lol 

as long as you guys dont get me drunk and leave me at the spectrum it cool we can do it to liu . lol


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok, now finally lets start the list of confirmed people:

So far we have myself, eshei (liuspeed) AJ, Princess and possibly Jay(rsenal200sx) barring brake problems. Anyone else want to throw their names into the fray?

P.S. I might bring 2 friends with me, a guy with a 240 and his brother with an alti, not sure about that yet though.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

what time??


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

IM THERE
time i think is 7-8 am leave time
check with liuspeed


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

bugnlv said:


> *IM THERE
> time i think is 7-8 am leave time
> check with liuspeed *


LA meet? Damn, you're pretty far out from LA.

Anyways, time is 8:00am at irvine spectrum, 7:00 am at carson mall and 6:15 at in-n-out in Van Nuys. 805 guys, you arrange things however you guys want to when you meet up.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

there we go ivine woohoo i get to sleep in lol


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

8am?? wow that's early


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i not sure if my fiance' can wake up that early.

damn.

so where are we gonna meet up?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey it gonna be at 7am at the carson mall and those of u meeting up with vodka (boris) he said at 6:30 at the in & out and ill be at the carson mall by the ikea you will see it right off the 405 free way nex to the blimp so see all u there


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow, I really should pay attention to all this. Assuming my wisdom teeth thing goes ok, I'll be there. Just show up at the Irvine Spectrum at 8am on Saturday, right? Sounds simple enough...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey all, some shit came up with me......i might be leaving to the Marine Corps. on friday. so i might not go 2 mossy. i'll see what happens


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey aj semper fi and have fun in boot camp i know i did oh and remember always do what they say and never show them that u want to quit trust me they will hardly ever mess with u if u do that and when u get to the fleet u will see the diffrence i was there 2years ago.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *hey all, some shit came up with me......i might be leaving to the Marine Corps. on friday. so i might not go 2 mossy. i'll see what happens *


Damn, I didn't know about this. Wanted to catch u there. But then again, follow your heart and go do whatever will make u happiest.

BTW, My car's engine bay is getting a good deal of work from GT-Pro right now. It should be running pretty well (recirc'd, IC'ed and a bit cleaned up) by the show, and even more to come. My engine bay has been pwn3d by GTPRO


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *hey all, some shit came up with me......i might be leaving to the Marine Corps. on friday. so i might not go 2 mossy. i'll see what happens *



    Im gonna miss you...............


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

IM ready.... 8am and then... LETS ROCK heheh


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

so, where are the 805 ppl meeting?


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

damn i kneed my pads now!!!lol
hey i kneed some help putting on my brake pads 
who is gonna help me 
and i kneed someone to cover me on the caravan cus i have no plates either cus i dont have the money for the smog yet. 
anyone wana help me.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jay, we'll have you in the middle of the caravan.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> *hey aj semper fi and have fun in boot camp i know i did oh and remember always do what they say and never show them that u want to quit trust me they will hardly ever mess with u if u do that and when u get to the fleet u will see the diffrence i was there 2years ago. *


That's a load of crap. They mess with you no matter what! Dude, just don't take any of it personal. Its their job to make your life miserable... Just don't quit and learn everything you can, try your best at everything and have purpose in every action you take. Good luck!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

i know that but he doesnt lol
no but james is right but outa sight outa mind 
but dont let the get to u 
oh and u will see grown men cry alot lol
especially the big guys and the guys who think that they are soo strong.
they are usually the first to go and quit unlike the little guys 
but good luck and 
semper fi devil pup.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

not sure I can wake up that early on a saturday


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nismoprincess what time is a good time for you.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *not sure I can wake up that early on a saturday  *


 Post your number and I'll be your alarm clock


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

"Should I call you or nudge you?" <----Joke going around Sam's head right now...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yo.........i was in the office ready to sign the papers, anxious as fuck. then the dude said something that totally made me change my mind....it stopped me dead in my tracks. so i didnt go through with it....man im so confused. the only thing i know for sure right now is that i'm going to the meet!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

solid
cool man 
what did he tell u that scared u lol
cus i do know they scared u lol
so u can tell me


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

just messing with u man


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lol, its cool....actually A LOT of ppl brought up great points on why i shouldnt go. so now i'm here ............so what did u guys decide for the meet?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *yo.........i was in the office ready to sign the papers, anxious as fuck. then the dude said something that totally made me change my mind....it stopped me dead in my tracks. so i didnt go through with it....man im so confused. the only thing i know for sure right now is that i'm going to the meet! *


Papers for what? Were you getting a sex change operation dude? You're so confused? You need to have a long talk with some of your friends.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Dynamitega said:


> *Papers for what? Were you getting a sex change operation dude? You're so confused? You need to have a long talk with some of your friends. *


this is why im gonna sock u at mossy...lol


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well for me it was a good decision, I liked my 4 yrs and I'd do it again in a heartbeat... there were times that just sucked ass and there were times there was awesome (coming into Hong Kong on a speed boat for 4 days of liberty, at night watching the city nights.... awesome!)

there's nothing to be scared of, remember, pain is temporary... you know the rest!


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

alright aj 1st thing dont listen to your friends ok.
2nd thing always listen to ur self
3rd thing it for the pride and no one will ever say they did something u didnt do cus u know it takes balls to sighn ur life awaylol
4th thing were meeting up at the carson mall at 7am and we are leaving at 7:30 to the spectrum to leave with the oc caravan at 8:15 to go to mossy ok so thats the plan
5th thing i had a blast
6st thing its like an everyday job just with a steady pay check
7th thng they dont brain wash u they jsut make u a more respectable person
8th thing its like a frat. any where u go if there is a marine in charge ur more likely to get in or get the job 
9th thing i did at the job i have know cus my boss is a former marine and so are like 6 other guys in my team 
10th thing think about it its a big step .
ok thats what i have to say but its up to u man.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *"Should I call you or nudge you?" <----Joke going around Sam's head right now... *


 You're going down, James.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

so ok...........carson mall on saturday at 7am!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sorry guys I can't make it I was just given tickets to the KROQ inland invasion


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ouch


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *sorry guys I can't make it I was just given tickets to the KROQ inland invasion  *


 What?! You're bailing again!? Jeez..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

lol, i heard someone got some tickets(not saying any names)......


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *sorry guys I can't make it I was just given tickets to the KROQ inland invasion  *


I might've gone to that if I was given tickets too...


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

WHat about us the elsinore guys what time are we going to meet to drive up the ortagas and meet the rest of the guys before getting to mossy


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

xNISMOB14x said:


> WHat about us the elsinore guys what time are we going to meet to drive up the ortagas and meet the rest of the guys before getting to mossy



incase you didnt know...this thread is from last year's meet...so i doubt anyone will respond regarding current events and current caravans.


----------

